# B16 engine swap!!will it work???



## Krunked21 (May 6, 2004)

Can i put a b16 in a 96 200sx or wont the wiring harness fit? or why else wont it work??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

why in gods green earth would u want to do that? the only reason i can think of for u wanting to do this is because u like the 200's styling over honda...the wiring harness wont match up..come on, that should be common sense. axles wont work, u need custom motor mounts, new ecu....... for the price of this swap, u can EASILY do an SR20DET for less and have way more power off hand


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm, iirc everything in hondas is flipped.

why would you spend the money on this idiotic idea of a swap anyways


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Krunked21 said:


> Can i put a b16 in a 96 200sx or wont the wiring harness fit? or why else wont it work??



lol wiring harness fit? what, do you expect to use all the nissan wiring or something?


----------



## Krunked21 (May 6, 2004)

*question about engine swap*



AjRaCeR805 said:


> why in gods green earth would u want to do that? the only reason i can think of for u wanting to do this is because u like the 200's styling over honda...the wiring harness wont match up..come on, that should be common sense. axles wont work, u need custom motor mounts, new ecu....... for the price of this swap, u can EASILY do an SR20DET for less and have way more power off hand


what will i need to do a sr20det engine swap???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Krunked21 said:


> what will i need to do a sr20det engine swap???


a search


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Krunked21 said:


> what will i need to do a sr20det engine swap???


please search. youll find all your answers there


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Harris said:


> Wow, just wow.



OH yeah, plan on getting a b16 tranny too plus everything else everyone has mentioned so far if your still serious about the honda motor swap........ but i'm like everyone else.. drop in an Sr20det, and then go talk to the honda boys. They wont believe their eyes, when you burn them at the track.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

PLEASE GOD!!!MAKE IT STOP!!!! :balls:


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

sweet mary mother of god. 

why the hell are kids allowed to use their computers when mom and dad arent around? 

why are kids this dumb nowadays... this just makes me sad...

why would you really want to waste alll that time and money on putting a honda motor in a nissan body...thats just plain stupid. search kid, search.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think there have been enough comments. Closing thread. Please search in the future, thank you!


----------

